# Unperformed piece by Vaughan Williams discovered



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Cambridge/The-day-A-Cambridge-Mass-was-finally-recognised.htm*

Maybe "discovered" isn't the right word, considering that the score was on display--but nobody had recognised it for what it was.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I hope he records it too, or that someone does, though the piano transcription excerpt didn't exactly reach out and grab me.


----------

